# Hilfe nach Baselayout 2.0.0 Upgrade

## Niethi

Hallo,

Nachdem ich mein System heute neu gestartet habe und eine Meldung kam, dass die dmcrypt init scripte nun baselayout 2 bräuchten habe ich mich also ans Updaten nach dem Leitfaden gemacht.

Soweit alles OK und verständlich.

Beim reboot kommt nun auch brav die Abfrage nach dem Passwort.

Doch danach verabschiedet sich das System mit 

 *Quote:*   

> /sbin/rc Error while loading shared libraries /lib64/librc.so.1 invalid ELF header

 

Einloggen als root geht nicht ...

Tja, nun weiß ich erst einmal nicht mehr weiter ...   :Confused: 

Über Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi Niethi,

ich hab zwar kein base-layout.. und verschlüssel auch nicht direkt meine Root-Partition. Aber vielleicht hilft dir der Gedanke ja trotzdem weiter.

Kannst du nicht einfach wie bei ner Gentoo-Installation von der Live-CD booten. Die Mount-Points wie gewohnt aufsetzen und einbiden...

```

# mkdir /mnt/gentoo

# mkdir /mnt/gentoo/home

# mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot

....

# mount /dev/sdaX /mnt/gentoo

....

```

Und dich dann mit Chroot in dein Gentoo wechseln? So wie man das auch bei der Installation macht. Dann biste auch sofort Root und kannst vielllicht noch was retten oder neu emergen. (P.s: env-update und source /etc/profile nicht vergessen ;)

Bin mir wohl nicht sicher ob du mit der Live-CD aufpassen musst wegen 32/64-Bit. Ich würde sicherheitshalber ne 64-Bit nehmen...

Edit

/lib64/librc, dafür ist openrc zuständig. Aber schau dich nochmal hier im Forum um.. der Baselayout-Wechsel scheint recht kompliziert zu sein...

Good Luck!

----------

## Niethi

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Ja, sieht so aus, als ob ich um das Booten mit der Live CD wohl nicht drum rum komme.

Was mir jetzt noch fehlt ist allerdings irgendein Anhaltspunkt, was hier schief gegangen sein könnte ... 

Vom Bootvorgang habe ich ja leider noch immer nicht so viel Ahnung, wie ich haben sollte um solche Probleme zu vermeiden  :Wink: 

Naja aber wenn die librc zu openrc gehört, werde ich das noch einmal remergen, auch wenn ich da momentan wenig Hoffnung habe, dass das etwas bringt.

----------

## c_m

ich würd auch mal nen revdep-rebuild probieren

----------

## Niethi

So, das System startet nun erst einmal wieder so, dass ich ohne die LiveCD auskomme  :Smile: 

Was bisher geschah:

Von Gentoo Live CD gestartet, die ganzen Partitionen entschlüsselt und gemountet. 

chroot in das System.

Beim env-update kamen dann auch schon komische Fehlermeldungen wegen der librc.so und der libeinfo.so.1 ... (nach equery gehören beide zu openrc)

Ein revdep-rebuild hat wie vermutet nichts angezeigt, da die library ja wohl fehlerhaft aber vorhanden war ...

Ein emerge openrc hat sich dann mit komischen Fehlern verabschiedet. (Anlegen von Symlinks ging nicht   :Confused:  )

Nunja dann hab ich mal nach den libs mit "ls -l" geschaut und siehe da Lesefehler im System   :Shocked: 

Lag also nicht am openrc sondern am Filesystem, welches wohl just beim Mergen von openrc irgendwelche Fehler verursacht hat   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Nach e2fsck, ... auf den diversen filesystemen und dem beseitigen jede Menge kaputter inodes, ... ließ sich dann openrc megen.

Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit herauszufinden, ob auch noch andere Systembereiche von den Filesystemfehlern betroffen sind?

Will ungern auf den ersten System- oder Softwarecrash warten   :Wink: 

So aber jetzt hab ich doch noch ein Problem mit den dmcrypt system...   :Embarassed: 

Dieses verweigert nun die Zusammenarbeit mit meinem Keyfile und ich muss für jede Partition einzeln die Fall-Back-Passwörter eingeben   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Hat sich da am init Prozess oder den config files von dmcrypt etwas geändert? Aktuelle Dokumentationen sind ja mal wieder spärlich zu dem Thema ...

----------

## obrut<-

ob sich was am init-system geändert hat? klar es wurde mit dem wechsel auf baselayout2 und openrc komplett ausgetauscht.

----------

